# What I'm asking Alexa to play



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In honor of the 55th Anniversary of West Side Story, I asked *Alexa, play the soundtrack of West Side Story*. She's playing the original cast soundtrack. 

A few days ago I asked her to *Play Bob Dylan* in honor of his winning the Nobel Prize for Literature (have I mentioned he's from my mom's hometown of Hibbing?) 

Regular Amazon Prime music on my Echo.

Betsy

_(I added the command I used as I know that sometimes there is difficulty getting Alexa to respond with what you want. These worked for me.)_


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have found an album that Amazon Music Unlimited is unable to get the rights to play.  I talked to Amazon about it.  Movie soundtrack of Camelot.  They've got Broadway, but not the movie.


----------

